# Looking for a resource...



## Dalum (Nov 20, 2005)

Is there something like an FMA WiKi?  I've been looking for one that is a complete resource.  I havn't found any.  Is anyone interested in one getting started?  I'd be more than happy to open one up.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know of one. There are FMA entries on Wikipedia. There's FMATalk.com for a forum and Eskrima Digest for a mailing list. But a Wiki just for FMAs? Not that I know of.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 21, 2005)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Is there something like an FMA WiKi? I've been looking for one that is a complete resource. I havn't found any. Is anyone interested in one getting started? I'd be more than happy to open one up.


Hi Dalum,

The staff of MT will get back with you regarding this.

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Dalum (Nov 21, 2005)

That sounds good.  *giddy*


----------

